# Cue Organizing Spreadsheet Software (e.g., Cue Tracker)



## dubdecember (Jun 11, 2012)

What are the popular options for this? I've been recommended Cue Tracker but it's Mac only, unfortunately, and I'm on PC.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jun 12, 2012)

I can only recommend Cue Chronicle by Vincent Cirilli, I'm afraid ... it IS just the best software that I have used for keeping track of every Cue and a whole lot of other wonderful info - it's for FileMaker so Mac only unfortunately


----------



## dubdecember (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Martin. Is Cue Chronicle a plugin for FileMaker? Because FileMaker is available for PC, so it may work...


----------



## wst3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone remember a tool called "SPOT"?

I really miss it! It was geared towards working with timecode or a window burn, but it made spotting and tracking cues dead simple!

Apparently they sold very few copies, and they stopped working on it. My sense of time ain't what it used to be, but it might have been written for Win95<G>!


----------



## JBZeon (Jun 13, 2012)

I use Cue Log Manager from Powerkeys.:

http://www.powerkeys.com/cuelogmanager.html

You can use it on PC with Filemaker without problems.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, but what do these programs do for you? What's the benefit?

- Mike


----------



## JJP (Jun 13, 2012)

Mike Marino @ Wed Jun 13 said:


> Sorry, but what do these programs do for you? What's the benefit?


The help you track picture changes, ensembles, spotting notes, cue sheet data, revisions, and other information needed on feature film projects. They also aid in creating cue sheets for submission to PROs.

Speaking of these programs, anyone remember CUE - The film Music System? That had to be one of the quirkiest programs I ever used. And how about the way the manual was downright tongue-in-cheek at times?

For all its faults, there were things that program did that I've never seen since.

I think you can download it for free still -- if you can find a system that will run it.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 13, 2012)

Aaahhhh, ok. Thanks JJP! Good to know!

- Mike


----------



## dubdecember (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies all, looking at Cue Log Manager. If anyone else has more suggestions, don't be shy!


----------



## bdr (Jun 13, 2012)

JJP @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Mike Marino @ Wed Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but what do these programs do for you? What's the benefit?
> ...




http://www.olypen.com/rickj/cue.html

think it only works up to System 9.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi dubdecember

here's the link to the Cue Chronicle site at:-

http://www.cuechronicle.com

Hope this helps


----------

